# Unofficial North Carolina Competition



## ducttapecuber (Dec 4, 2012)

It's official! Or as official as an 'unofficial' competition can be!

Register here:
http://union.cubingusa.com/charlotteunofficial2013/index.php

See you here!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

Hell ya I would come to it if it was official cause allot of my relatives live in or very near Charlotte.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 5, 2012)

If it were official I would most likely come, as long as it's not too close to Raleigh Open.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 5, 2012)

Ehhh. For an unofficial comp, NC is too far


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would come for official comp.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah, i would totally come to this if it were official. I used to live in Charlotte, so my parents probably wouldn't have a problem of bye going in may-ish


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> yeah, i would totally come to this if it were official. I used to live in Charlotte, so my parents probably wouldn't have a problem of bye going in may-ish



Same cause my mom grew up there only wish that this was at UNC


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> I would come for official comp.



But you wouldn't come for an unofficial competition (sarcasm) You live in NC, if it was in Raleigh/Cary I would jump on the opportunity. It is really your choice though I just hope as many people as possible would go, because otherwise it would be just me and my Rubik's cube club noobies


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 5, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> But you wouldn't come for an unofficial competition (sarcasm) You live in NC, if it was in Raleigh/Cary I would jump on the opportunity. It is really your choice though I just hope as many people as possible would go, because otherwise it would be just me and my Rubik's cube club noobies


The main problem is that I'm in school at that point and will probably have lots of projects and tests.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> The main problem is that I'm in school at that point and will probably have lots of projects and tests.



Same with me i'm waiting on the final date untill I decide for shire.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 5, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Same with me i'm waiting on the final date untill I decide for shire.



Please watch your spelling, Michael; the last word in that sentence really does not mean the same thing as "sure" - it really equates to a small village in England. Some people may get annoyed by this - I'm just trying to help.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 5, 2012)

For those of you still waiting on the date, please still vote on which day you would be available.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> For those of you still waiting on the date, please still vote on which day you would be available.



BTW will it be on a Friday or Saturday? If it's on Saturday I'll come but if Friday not Cause I have school or depending on when my Spring break is.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 5, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> BTW will it be on a Friday or Saturday? If it's on Saturday I'll come but if Friday not Cause I have school or depending on when my Spring break is.



All the dates listed are Saturdays.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

JasonK said:


> All the dates listed are Saturdays.



Ok thanks.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 5, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> BTW will it be on a Friday or Saturday? If it's on Saturday I'll come but if Friday not Cause I have school or depending on when my Spring break is.



All three dates are Saturdays.

Some more information:
A $10 cover charge will be the cost of this comp. This covers pizza and drinks for lunch.
If you plan on coming, please bring any stackmat like timers you have, including qj brand. There is not enough funding to provide a lot of timers.
There will also be a secret puzzle event, that should be fun.

*And PLEASE VOTE even if you are not sure please vote on which days you have available, therefore planning can be made as soon as possible*


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> All three dates are Saturdays.
> 
> Some more information:
> A $10 cover charge will be the cost of this comp. This covers pizza and drinks for lunch.
> ...



I have 2 timers 1 with a data port and the other without one.

the one with the data port is screwed up.

Maybe this can help you http://www.kickstarter.com/


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 6, 2012)

ugh it's like 5 hours from where I live  My parents will never let me go that far for an unofficial comp, and probably not even for an official one :'(


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 6, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> ugh it's like 5 hours from where I live  My parents will never let me go that far for an unofficial comp, and probably not even for an official one :'(



That's too bad. There is still no harm in asking. My parents are the same way. My dad signed me up for a girl scout camp (without asking me) duing the Raleigh Open, which I _realllly_ wanted to got to. I was very mad at him, first thing is that I am _not _a girl scout, I prefer math, science, and cubing over spending a week in the woods and singing songs. You would not believe how many freakin songs they sing, I thought my head was going explode and don't get me started on the preppy girls I had to share a cabin/tent with. I am a band geek, nerd, science lover, and cuber not a glamorous girl. Nonetheless I hope you are able to come.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 6, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> I prefer math, science, and cubing over spending a week in the woods and singing songs. You would not believe how many freakin songs they sing, I thought my head was going explode and don't get me started on the preppy girls I had to share a cabin/tent with. I am a band geek, nerd, science lover, and cuber not a glamorous girl.



lol 

I'll go ahead and ask, but...


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 9, 2012)

Just an update:
This comp is being solely organized by me through my school's Rubik's Cube Club I started this year. I have to prepare a statement that has to be sent to my school's principal for approval. (This basically says how many people are expected to come, how it will be run, cost/food, and the date) I will need to turn in the statement in, if not before winter/holiday break the week directly after. Why am I telling you this you may ask? I need to know about how many people would come along with the date of the competition. From the looks of the poll it will most likely be April 20th, which is a Saturday. And for those of you that have to drive 2-5 hours to get to Charlotte the competition will most likely start 11 or 12pm to hopefully accommodate those people as best we can. And lastly I cannot stress enough for you to please vote in the poll this gives me very clear data. Also please reply in this thread if you have any question/comments/concerns/suggestions, ect. Feel free to PM through speedsolving or email me at [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 9, 2012)

is there no possibility that this will be official? I would be willing to help..i used to live there.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 9, 2012)

You should ask Bob someone to give you a cubingUSA website like he did for my unofficial comp. It'll be a more presentable way to send info to your principal, and helps in the long run


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 9, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> is there no possibility that this will be official? I would be willing to help..i used to live there.



I have contacted a delegate and I am just waiting for their reply if you be willing to hep organize this *please* PM so we can talk.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 11, 2012)

I am still waiting for a reply from a delegate. But I do have good news: the competition will most likely be on April 20th, which is a saturday. Once everything is official a new thread will be posted along with hopefully having this comp as an official comp, which will be exciting! Expect updates reglarly until the official date is released.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope I get some good cubes for Christmas to use for this Competition


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 12, 2012)

If there is any delegate that would be willing to make the long trip to Charlotte, please PM me. As the last couple delegates I asked could not make it.


----------



## speedcubingman (Dec 12, 2012)

just wandered over this, and i will come. i have 3 timers, only 1 with a data port though, and 2 or 3 mats. its the 3rd competition in NC by the way, i hosted an unofficial one at bond park remember? ill notify cookmeyer to see if he can get a delegate as well


----------



## speedcubingman (Dec 12, 2012)

next comp, we should meet halfway


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 12, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> just wandered over this, and i will come. i have 3 timers, only 1 with a data port though, and 2 or 3 mats. its the 3rd competition in NC by the way, i hosted an unofficial one at bond park remember? ill notify cookmeyer to see if he can get a delegate as well



Oh yes I remember, I thought that was a meet-up not a comp, but oh well. I am working on the delegate situation, if I can't sort that out it will have to be unofficial. I will deal with that.


----------



## speedcubingman (Dec 12, 2012)

meet up is basically the same thing as an unofficial comp


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 12, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> Oh yes I remember, I thought that was a meet-up not a comp, but oh well. I am working on the delegate situation, if I can't sort that out it will have to be unofficial. I will deal with that.


To be completely honest, I highly doubt a delegate will come at their own expense to a competition like this. As far as I know you've never even been to a competition or hosted an unofficial one. It just seems slightly unlikely to me :/.


----------



## speedcubingman (Dec 12, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> To be completely honest, I highly doubt a delegate will come at their own expense to a competition like this. As far as I know you've never even been to a competition or hosted an unofficial one. It just seems slightly unlikely to me :/.



yeah, do you have experience with scrambles judging and stuff like that? the delegate would need to take control, which isn't fun.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 13, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> yeah, do you have experience with scrambles judging and stuff like that? the delegate would need to take control, which isn't fun.



I will be completely honest. No. I know that this competition will most likely be unofficial, but there is no harm in trying. I just want it to be fun time. That's all cubing comps are. A fun time where cubers get to hang out in a competative enviroment, and that's all I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 19, 2012)

Sadly this competition will have to be unofficial. I contacted several delegates and none could make it. But a couple said that they could make it another time, so there is hope for an OFFICIAL NC competition.
The set up goes as follows (as of now, but could change):
Date: Saturday April 20th- hopefully we will start at around noon so that people with a bit of a drive are able to come.
Events:
3x3, 4x4, 2x2, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, pyraminx, and a secret puzzle event 
Tentative events:
Team BLD
Megaminx
Clock
Magic/Master Magic
I know that this is an unofficial comp, but I have a lot of things planned that are going to make this comp a fun one. It may not go into the WCA record book but it will be a competition you don’t want to miss!
Once everything is square with the venue I will post an official thread regarding it. Be looking for it!
Any suggestions/comments/concerns/questions leave a reply or PM me.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> Sadly this competition will have to be unofficial. I contacted several delegates and none could make it. But a couple said that they could make it another time, so there is hope for an OFFICIAL NC competition.
> The set up goes as follows (as of now, but could change):
> Date: Saturday April 20th- hopefully we will start at around noon so that people with a bit of a drive are able to come.
> Events:
> ...



I want to be a scrambler for 2x2 and pyraminx


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 19, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I want to be a scrambler for 2x2 and pyraminx


Once I get sign ups, up make sure to tell me you want to be a scrambler. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> Once I get sign ups, up make sure to tell me you want to be a scrambler. I really appreciate the help!



Ok thanks, I'll try to come.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry that official information has not come out yet! I have been extremely busy with school, band, and the holidays. Information should be out by the end of the month! So sorry for the wait, I know some of you need this info to make your plans (i have gotten a lot of messages regarding it). I will release everything once it is set in stone.
And is there any uncommon or even unofficial (non-wca) puzzles or events you want?
Thanks!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> Sorry that official information has not come out yet! I have been extremely busy with school, band, and the holidays. Information should be out by the end of the month! So sorry for the wait, I know some of you need this info to make your plans (i have gotten a lot of messages regarding it). I will release everything once it is set in stone.
> And is there any uncommon or even unofficial (non-wca) puzzles or events you want?
> Thanks!



Skewb,magic


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Skewb,magic



thanks! Those were the main ones I was thinking.
 *and the date will be APRIL 20th*


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> thanks! Those were the main ones I was thinking.
> *and the date will be APRIL 20th*



Cool so were on the same page.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 16, 2013)

Quicky Update:
This week everything will be squared away with the venue. Within the next 1-2 weeks I will have a website up for registration.
_What you need to know as a competitor:_ Every competitor, if capable, will be either a judge or scrambler, or both. There isn't any funds for timers so the organizational ream asks people to bring what they have, even qj timers.
_Here is a basic copy and pasted word document explaining everything to the non-cubing administration:_
Charlotte Open Winter 2013 (COW 2013)
April 20th 2013
The COW 2013 is an unofficial Rubik’s Cube competition. This means that cubers from all around are invited to compete to see who is the fastest at various twisty puzzles, such as the original Rubik’s cube. Even though this competition is unofficial is will follow all World Cube Association (WCA) Regulations..
This competition would be held in AG’s multi-purpose room. We could expect anywhere from 10 people to 40 people. Most likely there would be around 20-25 people.
It will be from 10pm- 5pm
Food will be provided: Papa John’s pizza along with cookies and drinks. To pay for this competitors and spectators would pay $10 at the door.
The events will be as follows:
3x3- 3 rounds
2x2- 2 rounds
4x4- 1 round
3x3 One Handed- 2 rounds
3x3 Blindfolded- best of 3
Pyraminx- 1 round
Magic- 1 round
Skewb- 1 round
Team Blind- best of 1
Secret puzzle- single solve
The winner of each event will receive a small prize, such as a certificate or stickers as stated in the WCA Regulations.

If you have any questions feel free to PM or email me!
Thanks!
Cady (ducttapecuber)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> Quicky Update:
> This week everything will be squared away with the venue. Within the next 1-2 weeks I will have a website up for registration.
> _What you need to know as a competitor:_ Every competitor, if capable, will be either a judge or scrambler, or both. There isn't any funds for timers so the organizational ream asks people to bring what they have, even qj timers.
> _Here is a basic copy and pasted word document explaining everything to the non-cubing administration:_
> ...



WHOOO!!!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 23, 2013)

It's official! Or as official as an 'unoffcial' competition could be
Registration is now open:
http://union.cubingusa.com/charlotteunofficial2013/index.php

Hope you're pumped for this comp! I know I am!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 25, 2013)

Please reply to this thread, as well, if you can come. I am very excited. If all goes well maybe next year there will be an official Charlotte competition. If anyone has any suggestions just message me through PM or my email or contact through the website.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 29, 2013)

All problems with the website have been fixed.


----------



## SnipeCube (Feb 3, 2013)

Signed Up!!! Cant Wait!!


----------



## speedcubingman (Feb 17, 2013)

wait so you NEED to pay 10$ entry fee, or only if you want pizza?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 17, 2013)

speedcubingman said:


> wait so you NEED to pay 10$ entry fee, or only if you want pizza?



Only if you want pizza and snacks


----------



## puzzlegeek (Feb 20, 2013)

I would only be interested in an official competition as well. I have been looking to go to one, but they are all so far away. When there is one in NC, someone needs to let me know!


----------



## speedcubingman (Feb 24, 2013)

look out for raleigh open this summer


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 25, 2013)

speedcubingman said:


> look out for raleigh open this summer



oooooo you make me excited now!

On another note:
Sign ups are open (and will remain open) for the Unofficial Charlotte Comp! Be excited!


----------



## SnipeCube (Mar 2, 2013)

Are only 3 people coming or have only 3 registered?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 2, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> Are only 3 people coming or have only 3 registered?



I know of several other people who haven't signed up yet. Don't worry there will be more!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 23, 2013)

The competition is next month!!  Make sure to sign up and that your friends sign up


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 3, 2013)

Who's Psyched about the competition? I know I am!!


----------



## speedcubingman (Apr 9, 2013)

yo raleigh open, is open.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey, sorry for the late reply to this thread but I should be going to but haven't sign up just yet. 

Btw if we have more time are we gonna do 5x5 because I suck at 4x4 and I really want to do 5x5.

Also what are your guys averages? For 3x3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 12, 2013)

I average like 35 to 40 Seconds on 3x3. I would love to do 5x5 too!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 12, 2013)

awesomecuber150 said:


> Hey, sorry for the late reply to this thread but I should be going to but haven't sign up just yet.
> 
> Btw if we have more time are we gonna do 5x5 because I suck at 4x4 and I really want to do 5x5.
> 
> ...



If we have time we definately could do 5x5, again IF there is time. I actually added another round of 3x3 and took away skewb that had no interest. I might just kick the secret puzzle event and add 5x5. We'll have to see. And everyone please register, makes everything at lot easier on my part. Thanks.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 12, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> If we have time we definately could do 5x5, again IF there is time. I actually added another round of 3x3 and took away skewb that had no interest. I might just kick the secret puzzle event and add 5x5. We'll have to see. And everyone please register, makes everything at lot easier on my part. Thanks.



Alright, cool. I'll sign up today. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 14, 2013)

Alright guys, the comp is this coming Saturday. Should be very fun.
Quick last minute updates/changes:
- There is no skewb or secret puzzle event anymore
- 5x5 has been added
- 4 rounds of 3x3, every competitor will compete in rounds 1 and 2
- 2 attempts for Team Blind
- only 1 round of 3x3 OH
please pre-register if you have not done so already. And please bring your qj and speedstack timers, the comp does not have funds to support timers.
See you there


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 19, 2013)

Competition is tomorrow!! It's not too late to register!! See you all there!


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey, Does anybody know how I can add 5x5? I have already registered. And Sam Alford is not coming. Something came up.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 19, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> Hey, Does anybody know how I can add 5x5? I have already registered. And Sam Alford is not coming. Something came up.



Wait till tomorrow and change it there? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 19, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> Hey, Does anybody know how I can add 5x5? I have already registered. And Sam Alford is not coming. Something came up.



I'll set that up for you later this evening. And by the tomorrow


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 20, 2013)

RESULTS:
2x2 Round 1 
Name	rank	1st Solve	2nd Solve	3rd Solve	4th solve 5th Solve	Average
Andrew Hwang	1	00:06.1	00:05.4	00:05.2	00:05.6	00:03.8	00:05.4
Clark Chang	2	dnf	00:05.6	00:05.8	00:08.0	00:08.1	00:06.9
Cady Shields	3	00:13.1	00:12.6	00:08.3	00:09.9	00:04.2	00:10.2
Branden Rock	4	00:14.7	00:08.3	00:08.2	00:25.4	00:13.9	00:12.3
Christopher Lambert	5	00:27.8	00:12.1	00:13.1	00:13.5	00:17.1	00:14.6
Wesley Lin	6	00:30.5	01:11.3	00:31.9	00:30.1	00:23.0	00:30.9

3x3 One-Handed Round 1 
Name	rank	1st Solve	2nd Solve	3rd Solve	4th solve 5th Solve	Average
Clark Cheng	1	00:22.1	00:18.8	00:20.3	00:19.5	00:22.0	00:20.6
Andrew Hwang	2	00:31.0	00:37.7	00:25.0	00:36.6	00:34.2	00:33.9
Braden Rock	3	00:55.5	00:48.8	00:46.2	02:07.0	01:19.5	01:01.3
Christopher Lambert	4	01:25.9	01:05.1	00:55.2	01:00.3	01:15.4	01:06.9

3x3 Round 1	Best	Worst 
Name	rank	1st Solve	2nd Solve	3rd Solve	4th solve 5th Solve	Average
Clark Cheng	1	00:11.3	00:13.2	00:18.6	00:13.2	00:17.1	00:14.5
Andrew Hwang	2	00:15.3	00:19.7	00:15.1	00:12.3	00:14.5	00:15.0
Braden Rock	3	00:20.1	00:17.6	00:14.9	dnf	00:18.1	00:17.9
Cady Shields	4	00:22.1	00:30.8	00:18.6	dnf	00:18.4	00:20.3
Christopher Lambert	5	00:36.2	dnf	00:36.0	00:29.5	00:36.8	00:36.1
Wesley Lin	6	00:58.7	00:46.7	01:14.1	01:03.1	01:30.9	01:05.3
Mina Sharobim	7	03:46.2	dnf	00:57.0	01:02.7	01:17.3	01:10.0
Graham Neustel	8	01:40.1	01:39.1	01:23.3	01:19.4	01:34.2	01:32.2
Galyn Alexander	9	02:28.1	02:01.6	01:41.5	01:20.2	01:13.6	01:41.1
Daniel Evans	10	01:19.0	04:05.2	02:32.5	01:16.5	01:22.5	01:44.7
Sarah Peterson	11	03:11.2	02:23.9	02:39.2	02:06.7	02:16.4	02:26.5

3x3 Round 2 
Name	rank	1st Solve	2nd Solve	3rd Solve	4th solve 5th Solve	Average
Andrew Hwang	1	00:12.5	00:14.0	00:17.4	00:14.3	00:12.3	00:13.6
Clark Cheng	2	00:13.6	00:20.4	00:14.2	00:13.8	00:14.0	00:14.0
Braden Rock	3	00:14.6	00:14.5	00:15.9	00:14.2	00:18.4	00:15.0
Cady Shields	4	00:24.8	00:21.4	00:24.0	00:24.9	00:23.8	00:24.2
Christopher Lambert	5	00:44.3	00:35.9	00:45.0	00:31.8	00:35.1	00:38.5
Wesley Lin	6	01:06.7	01:00.3	01:16.2	01:01.2	01:08.4	01:05.4
Mina Sharobim	7	01:10.0	01:18.3	02:13.9	01:31.7	01:12.3	01:20.8
Daniel Evans	8	01:33.6	01:18.7	05:18.5	01:26.6	01:34.7	01:31.6
Galyn Alexander	9	01:32.5	01:49.4	01:42.6	01:31.7	01:01.7	01:35.6
Sarah Peterson	10	02:46.0	02:33.5	02:44.5	02:44.6	02:24.0	02:40.9

4x4 Round 1 
Name	rank	1st Solve	2nd Solve	3rd Solve	4th solve 5th Solve	Average
Clark Cheng	1	01:13.0	01:08.4	01:05.8	01:12.7	dns	01:10.5
Andrew Hwang	2	01:02.7	01:28.7	01:18.5	01:08.8	01:14.5	01:13.9
Braden Rock	3	01:22.9	01:39.3	01:25.3	01:33.9	01:51.9	01:32.8
Cady Shields	4	02:32.1	02:10.6	01:41.8	dns	02:44.1	02:21.4
Christopher Lambert	5	02:54.4	02:34.9	02:49.2	03:28.4	02:17.7	02:46.2

5x5x5 
Name	rank	1st Solve	2nd Solve	3rd Solve Average
Andrew Hwang	1	02:18.1	01:55.7	02:28.1 02:14.0
Braden Rock	2	02:18.1	01:56.7	02:32.6 02:15.8
Christopher Lambert	3	02:20.1	02:06.7	02:38.0 02:21.6

Pyraminx 
Name	rank	1st Solve	2nd Solve	3rd Solve	4th solve 5th Solve	Average
Andrew Hwang	1	00:10.5	00:15.8	00:12.1	00:13.1	00:07.7	00:11.9
Cady Shields	2	00:36.0	00:15.0	00:25.4	00:18.3	40:48.0	00:26.6
Wesley Lin	3	00:32.0	00:26.2	00:28.6	00:24.6	dnf	00:27.4
Christopher Lambert	DNF DNF

The formatting is a little off but you can deal with it. And the 3x3 round 3 final results were lost somehow. sorry


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 21, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> RESULTS:
> 
> The formatting is a little off but you can deal with it. And the 3x3 round 3 final results were lost somehow. sorry



If you email me the results (use the contact button on the CSP Spring website) I can format them for you


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 21, 2013)

Wahoo! That was so much fun! Everyone there had a great time!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 21, 2013)

I happen to be missing my 42mm colored zhanchi. Not sure if it was thrown into someone's bag by accident. So if you have to have it, just tell me. Thanks.


----------



## SnipeCube (Apr 21, 2013)

I dont have it, Ill ask mina, I dont think he has it, but Ill see.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 21, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> I happen to be missing my 42mm colored zhanchi. Not sure if it was thrown into someone's bag by accident. So if you have to have it, just tell me. Thanks.



I'll ask clark later.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll ask Clark. And Braden do you have a Skype?


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 22, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> Thanks guys. I'll ask Clark. And Braden do you have a Skype?



Yes, yes I do. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 22, 2013)

awesomecuber150 said:


> Yes, yes I do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



PM me your skype name, if you want. If not thats alright


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 22, 2013)

Yay! That's awesome! I'm glad that the competition went well, and it's exciting that Raleigh really has a competitive cubing scene now! I grew up in Raleigh for most of my life, and back when I was in high school there weren't really a lot of cubers in the area! Awesome job with the competition ducttapecuber! How did it go? Did you have fun? Was hosting a competition something you're still interested in doing?

If so, how would you feel about making it an official competition next time?  I got the job in Virginia that I applied for, so I live only about 3.5 hours away now. Plus, since Raleigh is where I grew up and my family is still there, I can see coming back there often to help delegate for any future competitions. PM me if you interested and we can try to figure out all the details.

Awesome job hosting this competition! It sounds like it was really a blast!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 27, 2014)

We have an official competition now!
http://www.cubingusa.com/charlotteopenfall2014/index.php


----------

